# i Pilot Remote - Looking for a Mount for It



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I have the i Pilot remote...not the Link version...and I want to to find a surface mount / holder for it...want it to be mounted next to / near my fish finder so I don't have to hold it. Even when it sits on a flat surface, it's unbalanced when I try to push any button, rocking to one side or the other. I can't seem to find anything, nor anything else that might work. Everything seems to be for much thinner (phones) or shorter devices (GPS's). Anyone find anything that works well??


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Industrial Velcro… I have a Troll Master control mounted with it, has worked for 9 years so far.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

The back of this remote is no where near flat...it rests on three points of contact when sitting flat, but those points are too close to each other and also not centered well across the remote. I'd have to fill in the void to build up the back to get it near flat...other wise there would just be 3 small places for velcro to stick to on the back.


----------

